# Molly



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

I find it amazing how dogs have "weaponized" their cuteness to get what they want. Here I told Molly that she was not allowed on the ottoman. A minute later she was on it AND hogging all my leg space. I'm such a wuss when I look into those brown eyes.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

The Alpha female?!?!   

Tony


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> The Alpha female?!?!
> 
> Tony


You have no idea!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 14, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> You have no idea!


One thing we've learned over the years. We are not in charge.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 14, 2021)

You are putty in their paws.


----------



## Lee (Feb 14, 2021)

I think Molly told You that you lost the ottoman. First one there gets the space


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

I just knew there was a song in there somewhere...






Tony


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> One thing we've learned over the years. We are not in charge.


They look like they keep you very busy!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 14, 2021)

The first night I had my Henry home from the rescue I showed him his nice, new bed on the floor next to my bed.   He looked at it and said "No, thanks" and jumped up on my bed and stretched out on the side I don't sleep on, gave a big sigh and went off to doggie sleep.  That's where he has slept ever since, usually with his head on the pillow.  In the winter he has his own special fluffy blankie.  He doesn't get up on the bed at any time except bedtime, and he never encroaches on my side.

As for the nice new doggie bed, it's now in the room I use as an office and that's generally where he goes in the daytime for a nap and where he goes when I'm using the computer.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

Molly on my side of the bed using my pillow! And through some miracle of physics she increases her body weight enough so that I can barely move her.


----------



## Lee (Feb 15, 2021)

Kind of reminds me of the saying, "What's mine is mine and what's yours is mine too" or something like that.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

Part of my job is to keep her bed inline with the morning sun. The hardwood floor makes it easier.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

My early attempt to capture Molly on paper.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 25, 2021)

Molly enjoys her morning sun-bath


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 26, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> The first night I had my Henry home from the rescue I showed him his nice, new bed on the floor next to my bed.   He looked at it and said "No, thanks" and jumped up on my bed and stretched out on the side I don't sleep on, gave a big sigh and went off to doggie sleep.  That's where he has slept ever since, usually with his head on the pillow.  In the winter he has his own special fluffy blankie.  He doesn't get up on the bed at any time except bedtime, and he never encroaches on my side.
> 
> As for the nice new doggie bed, it's now in the room I use as an office and that's generally where he goes in the daytime for a nap and where he goes when I'm using the computer.


My little Roxie did that too. Very first night she insisted on sleeping in our bed and did every night until she died.


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2021)

My last dog died years ago and my wife didn't particularly care about me getting another one. I took all the care of the dog, so she never had to do anything, except feed her when I would be away, which was quite often until I retired. I cleaned up after her, so my wife never had to bother with that, but she just didn't want me to get another dog. 

When I was sick with the Virus, I would tell her that it sure would be nice if I had my dog back. She finally told me that maybe I should look into getting one. I knew she wasn't being serious, but trying to appease me because I was ill. Since I have recovered, I haven't heard one thing about getting another dog, but today she may.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 27, 2021)

It's my guess that Molly has left paw prints on your heart.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 27, 2021)

One thing I noticed about Marley 3 years ago, when we first got her, was her staying clear of even attempting to get on the furniture at all.  To this day, she will not even attempt to jump on it.  She will lie on my feet and she will use one of her beds.  So different from any other dog I've ever owned.  Also, Marley has always chewed her food thoroughly before attempting to swallow it.  She loves to taste what she gets.  I was amazed.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 27, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I find it amazing how dogs have "weaponized" their cuteness to get what they want. Here I told Molly that she was not allowed on the ottoman. A minute later she was on it AND hogging all my leg space. I'm such a wuss when I look into those brown eyes.
> 
> View attachment 149844


Looking cute is how they make their living. 


rcleary171 said:


> You have no idea!


Oh yes we do.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 27, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Molly enjoys her morning sun-bath
> 
> View attachment 151934



Yep, my Toby Tyler always enjoys a nap in the sun after a hard day of play.


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 2, 2021)

Sometimes Molly appears to have an old soul.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 2, 2021)

Our dog sleeps on our bed, too -- usually at the foot of the bed, but sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and he'll have worked his way up and has his head on the pillow, laying there like a person. Cracks me up!


----------



## rcleary171 (Mar 3, 2021)

This is Molly's most effective look for getting me to share my sandwich.


----------

